# Exodon Paradoxus x17



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Selling 17x Exodon Paradoxus Bucktooth tetras 100$ for all . Concord ON


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Here's a pic ...


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

This should be posted in the buy and sell section.


----------



## mustardtiger101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Are they still for sale? You're pm box is full.


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

Yes they are .


----------



## SoloW (May 25, 2014)

bump still available.


----------

